# RhB red paint



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone found an readily available paint to match LGB's RhB red??


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I cannot tell you if the LGB red is the correct RhB red, but here is a list of RhB colors that one vendor is offering and I can help you to get it. 

RhB - available Colors 
#num Color Used for 
001 Locomotive red Locomotives and cars 
002 medium red old dining cars, Jumbo dining car 
003 dark red MOW Xk freight cars Fad 
011 lilac Dining car 
012 blue Saloncar / new dining car 
013 dark blue Arosa Express 
014 greyblue freight cars Chur Arosa 
021 beige Passenger car interiors 
031 yellow Catenary tractors and sightseeing cars 
032 darkyellow MOW tractors 
033 bright yellow rescue trains 
041 bright Aluminum roof color 
042 dark grey support frame, trucks and drive trains 
051 orange switching tractors 
061 light brown Bernina locomotive ribbon 
062 brown Kokodil 
063 redbrown Krokodil 
064 darkbrown freight cars G and E 
071 black Kokodil and sightseeing car pipes 
072 white Sightseeing car 
073 zinc Fad- Uace- R-cars 
074 zinc2 Fad- Uace- R-Wagen 
075 Letter white Lettering 
081 bright wood color wood floors 
082 dark wood color wood floors 
091 silver Control instruments and pipes 
092 rust rust traces 
101-112 green 1-12 All cars (depending on car type) 
120 blue Seats of sightseeing car


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Axel I sent you an email for some more info on the paint. 
Thanks


----------

